# west feeds of A&E & History switching to S-A digital



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

From an ad in the 4/21 Multichannel News. The following dates are when these west analog feeds will go dark:

-A&E 9/30/03

-History 12/31/03

They are definitely using S-A, so obviously a 4DTV will not work on them.


----------

